# Confidence



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been shooting terrible for 4 years. Within the last 2 weeks it seems that my shooting is now pretty good 2" group at 20 yards so nothing to write home about but still good compared to my 6" groups.

So how long will it take before I can accept that my arrows are going to hit where the sight is indicating. It is a strange feeling when the arrows actually go where they are aimed.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Jim

Find a coach. Pay for his knowledge.

My bow shoots EXACTLY where I point it. That means that when I miss, I messed up..
No accident here.

That's my suggestion.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I think that after a solid 3 weeks of good shooting that I will start to really believe that the arrows are going to hit where aimed. 

After 4 years of bad shooting, I have to check the target now to see if I really hit where I was aiming.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

@jim p

What type bow ( cams )
What poundage 
What draw length 
What type of arrows 
Length of arrow 
Wt on tip 
Tails or not ?
Answer the above and I'll tell you why you've SUCKED IN THE PAST !



TELL ME THIS WHAT HAVE YOU CHANGED ??


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Go to 5 yards and shoot a 5 spot until you can shoot a single hole for all 60 shots. Then move back 2 yards at a time. Once you hit 20 yards you will know without a doubt that you WILL hit the middle.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

2010 Pearson Advantage. Legend binary cams with limb stops

45 lbs

28" draw

tripple x's

28" long

300 grain tips

pin nocks I don't know what tail or not means

The thing that has made the most improvement in my shooting is holding hard into the wall. Since I was holding hard into the wall I decided to put 29" modules on the bow and then set the limb stops to 28" of draw. I now have no valley and the bow is shooting where the pin is pointed and the bow also now bare shaft tunes like a champ.

I want to hear why I have been shooting so crappy. Thanks.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Sasquech, my target can't take 60 shots into the same hole. I don't think that my hold is good enough to put all the arrows in the same hole from 5 yards. I probably need to try 2 yards and maybe try 10 arrows into 6 different holes.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

jim p said:


> I have been shooting terrible for 4 years. Within the last 2 weeks it seems that my shooting is now pretty good 2" group at 20 yards so nothing to write home about but still good compared to my 6" groups.
> 
> So how long will it take before I can accept that my arrows are going to hit where the sight is indicating. It is a strange feeling when the arrows actually go where they are aimed.


Congratulations on improving your groups from 6" to 2" group. That is a big improvement. Even the pros at Vegas don't always hit the X. Only the grand champion hits the X all the time.

To get the group smaller than 2", the bow must be tune properly, shooting bullet holes when doing bare shaft paper tuning. (Nuts and Bolts have another method besides paper tuning that I also like.) The arrow should be competition target quality such as the Easton Eclipse X7 or X27, or something similar for the consistency between arrows.

Using a competition target bow also greatly helps. Do some research on the Internet to see which past bows has won the Vegas tournaments or major tournaments in recent years. That is how I started shooting PSE Moneymaker X and Mathews Conquest Apex 7 (I like the original version 2006-2009.) There maybe some better (as in costing much more money) target bows out there, but these two used great target bows are available for $300 to $450. Hoyt Pro Comp Elite and Hoyt Podium X are also great target bows, but they are going to costs much more money.

My first Robin Hood was with a PSE Moneymaker X and I only shot two arrows at the same target. Normally I only shoot one arrow per target, that day for whatever reason I decided to shoot the same target with a second arrow.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Good to read that your bare shaft are shooting bullet holes.

Some Pro likes to pull hard into the wall, not all. I don't really care to pull hard into the wall. I've find doing so is much more abusive to the neck, shoulder, elbow, spine and wrist joints. Since I only got one body, I would like to save my body and joints from common Archery injuries and shoot longer into my old age. 

IMHO: Pros that pull hard into the wall, usually don't last too many years in the competition circle. Usually only after 5 years, they are no longer on top of the Archery competition.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

jim p said:


> 2010 Pearson Advantage. Legend binary cams with limb stops
> 
> 45 lbs
> 
> ...


it could be a thousand things, jim p . sometimes you do things that you are not aware of.. and this little thing holds you back. i see this a lot.... if you dont like the results of your shooting you better change. or you will keep on getting the same results...you dont want. if you can post up a video of you shooting a LEVEL target this will help...if not try the coaches eye. i use this myself its a free down load google.tablets are best but a smart phone will work. you can enlarge, stop start SLOW MO is nice too. you can watch the arrow come off the rest...or watch you make mistakes..hope this helps mike


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have never heard of the coaches eye. I have a tablet so maybe I can get this and get some more insight. I looked at the coacheseye website and it looks like a minimum of $5/ month. Where can I get a free down load?

My problem now is me not the bow or the arrows. I just can't hold any better at this point.

I don't like holding hard into the wall but I just can't get things to work unless I shoot this way. I shot by relaxing into the wall fir 4 years and it just didn't work.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

GOOGLE...it ............ im sure there are much better qualified people here on putters than me. step up people help the jim .p out .. im not very good on this thing lol............im guessing your trying the relax style of a HINGE ? im a firm believer of giving plenty of time to adjust to a new style, or a new release aid but gee- wiz 4 years that is dedication..


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Used to use coaches eye pricing model went out the window


----------

